# A newbie in need of advice... UPDATED! Got everything now!



## haute (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

After having absolutely no interest in fishing my entire life, my family and I went on a two week camping/fishing trip with friends who are avid fishermen, and we had a blast - so much so that my wife and I agreed we need to get some sort of tinny and get on the water with the kids regularly.

Here's the issue though - I know ***nothing*** about what to look for, or even what I should be buying.

I have read the buying guides in the forums, as well as on the main page to the site, but I am still at a loss as what to choose.

The people we went out with have a G3 1548MV jon boat with a 25hp Merc modified to 30hp with a custom floor, 50lb thrust electric, 4 rod holders. This is a wonderful setup, but it is both WELL beyond what I can afford, and also well beyond what I can physical handle by myself. My buddy is a massive man, standing 6'4" and 350(ish)lbs, so he lifts that motor off the boat and puts it into the back of his truck like you and I would move a lunch kit.

We are a family of 2+2, with the +2 being a 5yr and a 3yr old. My wife and I combine for around 275 lbs.

The trouble is we are getting very disparate advice from people. Friends who have been doing this for a long time tell us we only need a little 12' tinny and an electric. Friends with small kids insist we need a gas motor too, b/c getting stranded with little ones is not an option if bad weather comes out of nowhere (I would agree with this). Some say a 6hp is enough whereas some say 15hp should be more of what I should look at. Most all say 2 stroke b/c they are lighter and it doesnt matter about keeping them upright. If I talk to any marine dealerships, I need a 14', 48" jon or 67" beam V-hull, with a minimum 20hp in order to be comfortable for the next decade as the kids grow up. I would love to agree, but I just cant afford that.

Most 12's seem to be rated for only 3 people, and would have to move up to a 14' to get a 4 person rating.

A jon boat would seem like the ideal platform, but I can really only afford 36" bottom boats, as moving to a 42 or 48" not only increases the price a lot, but also the weight. There are lots of wide beam 14's which would fit the bill, but they are significantly more money. Also, even in my friends MV jon, the slightest chop was *seriously* uncomfortable to ride in - it felt like someone was literally kicking my ass - so a V-hull seems to be a better choice for anything other than flat/calm.


In a nutshell, I dont know who or what to believe, and its causing me a lot of grief - its tough trying to educate yourself when so many people say so many different things to you.


So here's what I would like to use the boat: Lakes primarily with rocky beaches, some not having a formal boat launch, which means getting the boat back up to the truck/trailer - this will be 90% of the use. My trailer is modified, ie, it is a dog trailer which we will be putting a rack for the boat on, so I need to be able to put the boat up myself. I live in a coastal city, so the ability to hit some of the inlets around here with a crab trap or two would be a nice thing as well.


Any and all help is **greatly** appreciated.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think the dealers are giving you the best advice. From your description of intended use I'd suggest a 16' V bottom and a dedicated trailer. Fortunately that hull has been in production since the 50's. Locally old V hulls can be had for a song, add a trailer and decent 2 stroke engine and you are on the water for $1500-$2000. Honestly if you can't save up for a couple months and manage to at least get a $2k personal loan I'd recommend another hobby. 

I would not recommend getting a smaller boat. With 2 kids you need some room. With a little one you need a dry spot on the floor and some disposable army men or Hot Wheels cars and a blanket. A smaller hull also doesn't hold it's value vs. the larger one. Even if you end up with an old bare bones flimsy hull you can repower / accessorize it and then later buy another modern hull to put your goodies on.

The whole loading and unloading a boat from a truck or makeshift trailer is ok if it's bare bones or a canoe. For a decent wide hull you'll tire of it pretty quickly.

Finally fall is here, expect some great deals to come up for sale right now. Late winter is another good time to buy.


----------



## Zum (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't think I'd go smaller than a 1448,maybe a 1442,with the kids being smaller.
A boat that size will scoot right along,even with a 9.9hp(not fast but should plane out.)
Should be able to find something used,just don't be in a big rush.
If the kids still want to go as they age,a boat that size will seem small as well.

Not sure why your friend takes the outboard off the boat...no trailer?


----------



## TheMaestro (Aug 8, 2013)

12' is not an option for 2 adults and 2 kids, and there's no way you could all fish out of it without poking an eye out. We have a 14' with my wife and 8yr old and we all can fish out of it, and could manage another child on board. For cruising, 4 adults works well. Its only a 9.9, but we plane well. For you, if you can go to a 16', you'd be set, with a 15-20hp. They can be found used, and I woukd suggest finding one with a trailer. Dont get the 12', unless you plan on fishing 2 at a time.


----------



## haute (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, guys.



> Even if you end up with an old bare bones flimsy hull you can repower / accessorize it and then later buy another modern hull to put your goodies on.


This is what I'm thinking as well. Get something loved, but well-used and put some TLC into it ("tender, loving, care", not "time and lots of cash" ).



> Finally fall is here, expect some great deals to come up for sale right now. Late winter is another good time to buy.


I was wondering when the best time to buy boats was...

I would love to run a MV jon boat, but jon boats are not popular up in these parts, so there are literally none used. V's are pretty much defacto, but they range wildly in price and condition.

The best price I could find on a 1448 was a Lowe mod v-bow for $2K. That marina sells the 1436L (lightweight) for $999, but I think 36" is too narrow.

As much as I would like a 15-20 hp, two factors against me; 1) price and 2) there are a LOT of lakes around here locally which have a 10hp limit.



> Not sure why your friend takes the outboard off the boat...no trailer?


Exactly. He custom-fabbed a really cool frame/loader for his truck instead.



> 12' is not an option for 2 adults and 2 kids, and there's no way you could all fish out of it without poking an eye out. We have a 14' with my wife and 8yr old and we all can fish out of it, and could manage another child on board. For cruising, 4 adults works well. Its only a 9.9, but we plane well. For you, if you can go to a 16', you'd be set, with a 15-20hp. They can be found used, and I woukd suggest finding one with a trailer. Dont get the 12', unless you plan on fishing 2 at a time.


Great advice. Thank you, although a 16' is probably too big for many reasons, storage space being a big one.


----------



## haute (Aug 9, 2013)

Another question.

Would a 12' work if it was a flat bottom, with a wide chine, say something like a Princecraft Ungava?


----------



## TheMaestro (Aug 9, 2013)

For the 4 of you? You need the extra length. If storage of the boat is an issue, consider the 14'. Thats exactly why I got one, I woukd have preferred. 16, but i like to store mine in the garage during fishing season and the 16 wont fit. 
Go to a park where you can rent a 12', and try it out.. Its the only way you can really get a feel of how small it will be for the 4 of you. The extra 2' in length a bigger difference than it sounds.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 9, 2013)

14' at the very least, you'd be happier with a nice 16' as your family will grow out of the 14' real quick. For used boats the pricing isn't much different between 14 and 16. In the end it comes down to what you can find for the best deal.


----------



## jeffh129 (Aug 9, 2013)

Fall is a great time to buy a used boat. Craigslist will be your friend. Start watching every day. Good boats don't last long. Also I agree with everyone else. A 14ft is the smallest you should consider based on your family size. You'll be very sorry if you buy a 12ft. You might not even within the stated weight limits on a 12. 

Happy boat hunting! Take your time and you will find yourself a nice setup


----------



## haute (Aug 9, 2013)

Again, thanks for the replies, everyone.


I'm going to look at a couple of 14's this weekend. One in particular I'm targeting is an Alumacraft T-14. Its been on CL a couple of months, but how the guy listed it made it kind of hard to find.


So what size engine should I be looking for? Most 14's seem to take a 15hp, with many of the heavier ones taking up to a 25.

Would a 9.9 do well for a family of 4? I know the boat might not plane well with 4 plus all gear, but it should suffice, right?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 9, 2013)

The difference between most 9.9's and 15's is in the carb. At least the mid '90's Merc I had was. Per your lake restrictions just get the 9.9 sticker for the engine cover and forgedaboutit.

For curiosities sake tape the outline of a 14 and 16' hull on your floor and pile you and the family in there with all your toys and think about it. A 14' hull is a great 2 person casting platform. It's tight for 3 adults if you are cat fishing anchored. Throw in a toddler - 10yo who is going to get bored and want a spot to play and you are going to outgrow a 14 foot hull in one season.

My Alumacraft MV1448 ended up being a 16'6" x 48" bottom. It's still only a 2 place hull for smallmouth casting but is a great 3 place cat fishing hull. You may also want to consider a cheaper mid '80's glass boat if aluminum isn't available.

What's you location?


----------



## haute (Aug 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325458#p325458 said:


> Ranchero50 » 09 Aug 2013, 13:18[/url]"]The difference between most 9.9's and 15's is in the carb. At least the mid '90's Merc I had was. Per your lake restrictions just get the 9.9 sticker for the engine cover and forgedaboutit.
> 
> For curiosities sake tape the outline of a 14 and 16' hull on your floor and pile you and the family in there with all your toys and think about it. A 14' hull is a great 2 person casting platform. It's tight for 3 adults if you are cat fishing anchored. Throw in a toddler - 10yo who is going to get bored and want a spot to play and you are going to outgrow a 14 foot hull in one season.
> 
> ...



A sticker. BRILLIANT!

... I would never have thought of that...

I'm in Vancouver, Canada.

So, that means I'm 20 minutes away from the Pacific; lots of crabbing and prawning to be done, plus, there are a lot of lakes around here, and where we want to go up North, where we are after Kokanee and Rainbow trout (trawling).

With that said, 90% of the time, the boat will be trawling for trout, so almost no casting. Any casting we do will be on the river shore.


----------



## jackinok (Aug 9, 2013)

mine was/is a 47 model ,14 ft lone star v hull. 5 hp motor. its now on its second trailer, still completly original except for the addition of rod holders,and its second paint job. it raised my two kids, 6 grand kids, starting on the great grandkids,and is fished out of nearly every weekend,and has never leaked that i recall. long story short, these old boats can last a long time, so what may seem like a large investment now is not so much when you consider it over a couple of lifetimes. The thing that was my biggest concern was i wanted the depth a v-hull gives over a flat bottom when the children were small. My daughter and son were in that boat before they could walk, and ive never had them even close to falling out. Ive wanted to THROW them out more than once though!LOL I personally consider a jon boat to be more of a specialty boat,and not something neccesarily for a first time owner. ( my opinion of course theres lots who will disagree) but just by their nature they take a little more boat skills to be really safe in all weather and conditions. I would recommend a deep v, and if you own a pickup a boat loader on top of a cap. Makes a nice setup for someone on a budget ,and you can buy a good old boat,a pickup cap, and the loader about any where. when i was a kid, a station wagon was our camper, chuck house, boat hauler and everything and we always had a blast wherever dad decided to stop.


----------



## haute (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, I'm going to look at a boat in two weekends (this weekend I'm off camping), and have a loose in-place purchase agreement with the seller (if I like it when I see it, I'll buy it).

Its a mid-80's 14' Princecraft, with a same-aged 20hp Merc, and comes with a freshly painted, new rubber, re-done bearings trailer, for $1500.


















I'm taking a very boat-experienced friend with me to look at it (the guy who I went on the fishing trip with, mentioned in my first post).

The reason for them selling is they apparently have too many boats, and the guy's wife has asked him to thin the inventory.

*If* I end up buying the boat, from the looks of it, my winter projects will be to replace all of the wood on the seats, re-paint the inside hull, and build a storage/cubby hole in the bow.

Look good from the pictures?


----------



## TheMaestro (Aug 15, 2013)

The price point is good (at least its inline with what they go for here in southwest ontario), and hopefully your buddy can hear and see the motor running. However, the pictures seem to show a gunwale repair on the starboard side, midship. The same area towards the stern looks bent. I would ask about what happened. Its not a deal breaker, but if the original gunwale broke, then the repair has to be strong enough so its ridgid. Definitely worth knocking off a couple of hundred in the asking price if it is indeed a repair.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't know your market, but that seems to be a fair-ish price. Repairs should be explained--and discounted. Keep in mind that you have the 10hp limit lakes, but the 20 is a better motor for your family._ (I don't know about a sticker switch, but I tend to follow the rules, so that's your decision. Keep in mind the enforcement folks do motor checking for a living, and what may seem an "ok" thing to you, is a violation of the rules to them. justsayin')_

Also, the seller must know he is not going to get his asking price, so, without being aggressive, talk about his "best" price, and your concerns about maintaining an older boat and motor while still feeding your children. 

Look at the trailer closely as well. Tires alone can run you a hundred dollars or more. Wiring for the lights is simple, until it starts to make no sense and makes you crazy. #-o You have to put a hitch on your vehicle, and wire it, as well. Simple little stuff which adds up.

But you are on the right track, and looking at a good rig size.

Also, recognize this is your first viewing. To paraphrase an old saying:" Shop twice, buy once."

Have fun, be safe.


----------



## haute (Aug 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326155#p326155 said:


> TheMaestro » 15 Aug 2013, 03:59[/url]"]The price point is good (at least its inline with what they go for here in southwest ontario), and hopefully your buddy can hear and see the motor running.


Much like housing here out West, boats are over-priced too.

$1500 for a 14', 20hp, and trailer all-in, in that condition is in this part of the woods is an INSANELY good deal. Most 14's + motor are $2200-$2500 here. Add in a trailer and the asking prices are usually well above $3k, unless the setup is an absolute dung-heap.



> However, the pictures seem to show a gunwale repair on the starboard side, midship. The same area towards the stern looks bent. I would ask about what happened. Its not a deal breaker, but if the original gunwale broke, then the repair has to be strong enough so its ridgid. Definitely worth knocking off a couple of hundred in the asking price if it is indeed a repair.


I did notice it looks like something is on top of the gunwale, but there is an identical piece on the port side of the boat too. What those are, I dont know, but I will certainly ask.

Thanks for the inspection and advice. 



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326170#p326170 said:


> Kismet » 15 Aug 2013, 07:00[/url]"]Don't know your market, but that seems to be a fair-ish price.


As I said above, this is an unheard of price in these parts.



> Repairs should be explained--and discounted.


Asking price on the boat and motor was $1250. I asked about the trailer and he said he'd go as low as $1500 for all three, so I dont think there is much more wiggle room.



> Keep in mind that you have the 10hp limit lakes, but the 20 is a better motor for your family._ (I don't know about a sticker switch, but I tend to follow the rules, so that's your decision. Keep in mind the enforcement folks do motor checking for a living, and what may seem an "ok" thing to you, is a violation of the rules to them. justsayin')_


I have been talking to a few guys at work here who fish, and all of them said that for the restricted lakes around here, they really arent anything to write home about anyways in terms of fishing. Further to that, many lakes are electric-only, which I was planning on adding anyhow, so I'd rather have a more powerful motor, that way, I can scoot around crabbing or prawning close to the shore out on the ocean.



> Also, the seller must know he is not going to get his asking price, so, without being aggressive, talk about his "best" price, and your concerns about maintaining an older boat and motor while still feeding your children.


I'll for sure see, but I doubt he'd be willing to move much.



> Look at the trailer closely as well. Tires alone can run you a hundred dollars or more. Wiring for the lights is simple, until it starts to make no sense and makes you crazy. #-o You have to put a hitch on your vehicle, and wire it, as well. Simple little stuff which adds up.


The trailer has just been freshly painted, new bearings in the wheels, and the tires are new. All lights work. Aside from that, I have a dog trailer which I tow three to four times a week, which is far more complicated than a simple boat trailer (7-pin) and I recently completely re-wired myself. So, trailer electrics and truck setup are already a non-factor. 



> But you are on the right track, and looking at a good rig size.
> 
> Also, recognize this is your first viewing. To paraphrase an old saying:" Shop twice, buy once."
> 
> Have fun, be safe.


Thanks for help. I'm hoping this thing is in good shape, but yes, I do understand this is the first one. Unfortunately though, if I buy by the piece where I live, the sum of the parts will be much greater than this whole.

These are some examples of common pricing for the area:

https://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/boa/3969913452.html
https://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/boa/3952034456.html
https://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/boa/3911359048.html
https://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/boa/3931278490.html
https://bc.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-boats-watercraft-powerboats-motorboats-14-ft-Mirrocraft-aluminum-W0QQAdIdZ505190445 ("homemade trailer is an extra")


----------



## Skully (Aug 15, 2013)

Well your on the right track as far as price, used is always going to be a better deal.. As far as motors are concerned and you will get a lot of opinions on this but most will agree that a Johnson or Evinrude is the way to go in older motors parts are cheap they are much more reliable. With the weight of your family a 20 hp minimum 2 cycle is your best minimum.. 25 hp would be ideal in the event you wanted to do a little customizing to your taste and by doing so you add more weight to the boat. V hull is what I have and I have had many a flat bottom jon boat. But when it comes to kids being on the boat a v bottom offers higher sides and thats safer for the little ones.. Don't jump on the first deal you see its amazing what you can find for the money... Most of all be safe and watch that precious cargo...


----------



## Skully (Aug 15, 2013)

I would pass on that boat you posted I don't like the damage I see t [-X o the structure of the boat keep looking don't rush the season will be over soon and thats when you find the best deals when people get tired of of boating and christmas is coming so things tend to be sold before the holidays. keep hunting.....


----------



## WaterWaif (Aug 16, 2013)

I question design /layout for gunwale shape. Not having benches cross ways in from stern to mid ships may be a factor in flexed/bent areas.
If Vancouver craigs list any indication, price says its to be looked at(all ready).
Motors listed there not so bad but for what ever reason be it demand or supply or wishes, boats are priced without motors for about what a small mint motor to boot price is here with few 14 to 16 footers ready to go .
Eye catchers about double the price i,m used to also.
Worse case its save for a craft if none found to suit.
Not sure where compromise between capacity of craft and being able to launch without a trailer would be.
A "car topper" lighter weight 12 footer ideal for one person,or two people to portage short distances but just not a family craft for comfort or stability on all but the calmest. I did it with three of us ,2 adults one kid. Stay out of much waves,boat traffic, and watch the weather like life depends on it.
Find a way to test run some boats to confirm your needs,add wants that fit budget.
14 ft with a trailer is as small as i would recommend too.While near maximum recommended h.p. is better for resale and fun, i could live with a 15 h.p. motor on one if it meant boating or not.
Wild guess three to three and a half grand for a fourteen foot with a twenty five horse in great shape , with trailer, on the rare right day, which will not be often...with about a 650 lb. capacity.


----------



## haute (Aug 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326254#p326254 said:


> Skully » 15 Aug 2013, 16:45[/url]"]I would pass on that boat you posted I don't like the damage I see t [-X o the structure of the boat keep looking don't rush the season will be over soon and thats when you find the best deals when people get tired of of boating and christmas is coming so things tend to be sold before the holidays. keep hunting.....


I asked about the gunwales. They are identical on both sides. He said there has been *no* damage to the gunwales at all; he sent me another picture too to confirm:







He also sent me a shot of the serial number for the motor, which I have been unable to confirm.

The serial is A709545, and it is supposedly a 1985 Mercury 20hp, but according to everything I have found, Merc only made an 18 or 25 in that year. The 20's were made again in 1986, but the serial number doesnt match anything I can find to corroborate the serial number in that year. *shrug*


----------



## haute (Aug 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326281#p326281 said:


> WaterWaif » 15 Aug 2013, 22:39[/url]"]I question design /layout for gunwale shape. Not having benches cross ways in from stern to mid ships may be a factor in flexed/bent areas.


All Princecraft boats are like this, other than their lightweight cartoppers. Honestly, its a configuration I prefer.



> If Vancouver craigs list any indication, price says its to be looked at(all ready).


Agreed!


> Motors listed there not so bad but for what ever reason be it demand or supply or wishes, boats are priced without motors for about what a small mint motor to boot price is here with few 14 to 16 footers ready to go .


Ya, I cant figure out why the pricing is so distorted here. Mind you, this is a city where 2 bedroom houses built in 1950, which are now fit to be crack houses, are worth $1.5M dollars...


> Eye catchers about double the price i,m used to also.
> Worse case its save for a craft if none found to suit.


Ya. I'm torn on this boat above b/c its such a smoking deal, but, if I wait a whole year, I can probably afford to buy a near-new boat as my wife will be returning to work after being off on disability for over a year.


> Not sure where compromise between capacity of craft and being able to launch without a trailer would be.
> A "car topper" lighter weight 12 footer ideal for one person,or two people to portage short distances but just not a family craft for comfort or stability on all but the calmest. I did it with three of us ,2 adults one kid. Stay out of much waves,boat traffic, and watch the weather like life depends on it.


This is the juggle for me too.

My "ultimate" boat, if you will within price reason, is a Pricecraft Yukon 15 or an Alumacraft 1448MV modified v-bow jon with a 15-20 on the back.

I need to have a boat which is light enough that it can be "portaged" via wheels with me and my wife at worst, but heavy and stable enough to last us until the kids are older - that's a tough bill to fit it seems like, but I know *many* people who have done this with nothing more than a 12' and a 9.9, so I'm not sure where the happy medium is.



> Find a way to test run some boats to confirm your needs,add wants that fit budget.
> 14 ft with a trailer is as small as i would recommend too.While near maximum recommended h.p. is better for resale and fun, i could live with a 15 h.p. motor on one if it meant boating or not.
> Wild guess three to three and a half grand for a fourteen foot with a twenty five horse in great shape , with trailer, on the rare right day, which will not be often...with about a 650 lb. capacity.



I saw this one:

https://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/boa/3985714947.html

But then saw what seems to be flex seal all over the damn seams, which made me not even want to call at all. Not only that, it looks in far worse wear than the one above.


----------



## WaterWaif (Aug 16, 2013)

With out owner demonstrating it to me I need to be polite on last listing with 25 Johnson. I don,t even try to run Evinrude at a low 1.5-3 m.p.h.speeds for long. Being a two stroke it don,t like it and loads up enough that I don,t like it, lugging not cool on engine either.But things may be different in this case and would need to be seen, interesting!.
I have an engine with a sticker a year off from serial number, older actual motor i believe if research and memory correct,that would be fine in my case as it precedes a problem that followed with oil separate design and how would I know how much damage occurred if oiler failed and motor was simply converted back to premix fuel,(some owners did this on their own too) and motor retired till sale?.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, just re-reading things, I'm thinking:

He will go lower if you show up, talk around, have cash in pocket, and say something like $1300 for the whole rig, including the trailer. He wants to sell it, and has been good about communicating with you. Not usually the case with a hustler, in my experience.

If you wait a year...well, you waited a year. From the way you have described the market there, this rig will be worth as much or more in a year.

You're kind of torturing yourself. Maybe it is time to buy it.  

Best wishes, and be safe.


----------



## WaterWaif (Aug 16, 2013)

20 h.p. Merc seems to be 86 following gap of 4?years in production.
Numbers for 86 production start A910971.
A catch! Canadian numbers for same year started at A708966.(per nymarine)
Should you find yourself singing born to be wild on a test drive, your getting close. :LOL2:


----------



## haute (Aug 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326319#p326319 said:


> Kismet » 16 Aug 2013, 08:44[/url]"]Well, just re-reading things, I'm thinking:
> 
> He will go lower if you show up, talk around, have cash in pocket, and say something like $1300 for the whole rig, including the trailer. He wants to sell it, and has been good about communicating with you. Not usually the case with a hustler, in my experience.


I've been thinking that too.



> If you wait a year...well, you waited a year. From the way you have described the market there, this rig will be worth as much or more in a year.


If I put a tiny bit of work into it (new paint inside the hull, new wood on the seats and transom over the winter), I can easily turn a profit on it next year.



> You're kind of torturing yourself. Maybe it is time to buy it.
> 
> Best wishes, and be safe.



We'll see. I'm not really torturing myself, but it is definitely one of the best deals within 1000km's of where I live.



WaterWaif said:


> 20 h.p. Merc seems to be 86 following gap of 4?years in production.
> Numbers for 86 production start A910971.
> A catch! Canadian numbers for same year started at A708966.(per nymarine)
> Should you find yourself singing born to be wild on a test drive, your getting close. :LOL2:


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 16, 2013)

> If I put a tiny bit of work into it (new paint inside the hull, new wood on the seats and transom over the winter), I can easily turn a profit on it next year.




:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

If i had a nickle.......


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326345#p326345 said:


> Ictalurus » 16 Aug 2013, 14:38[/url]"]
> 
> 
> > If I put a tiny bit of work into it (new paint inside the hull, new wood on the seats and transom over the winter), I can easily turn a profit on it next year.
> ...




My thoughts exactly. :lol:


----------



## DanMC (Aug 17, 2013)

Just buy it !


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't know, it either has a really big seat or it looks like a really short 14 footer. Take a tape measure and verify the size, then plot it out at your house to figure if it'll work for you.

One thing about really good deals, if they are advertised and they are still sitting there, they aren't really good deals. The good deals sell by the end of the day, heck I've called about boats 2 hours after they were listed on CL and they were gone.

Buy once, cry once.


----------



## haute (Aug 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326426#p326426 said:


> Ranchero50 » 17 Aug 2013, 14:33[/url]"]I don't know, it either has a really big seat or it looks like a really short 14 footer. * Take a tape measure and verify the size, then plot it out at your house to figure if it'll work for you.*



I cant, as this boat is on an island near where I live. It will take a 2.5 hour ferry ride, and another 2 hours by car to get to it.

Should I go and see it this weekend coming up, I'm either going to walk away or put my money down, but its not something which I can check out, take my time, and then come back should I decide to buy it.



> *One thing about really good deals, if they are advertised and they are still sitting there, they aren't really good deals*. The good deals sell by the end of the day, heck I've called about boats 2 hours after they were listed on CL and they were gone.
> 
> Buy once, cry once.



I have thought about this a LOT. However, its not the most easily accessible, and it doesnt seem like many people are buying at this time of year. Most things are lasting on CL for some time (however, that could also be the insanely high prices too).


----------



## WaterWaif (Aug 19, 2013)

Plan is still to check it out with 6 ft. four inch friend? 20 h.p. should push you two fine though no skiing. :roll: Then if it runs good you have a starter boat! Lots to be said about simple interiors at wash down time, and being able to bump a rock with out swearing. #-o . A flat floor on a third would give kids a place to crash but not a required mod... My worth a cup of coffee opinion is 14 foot will suffice in fair weather and short waves ,all we,d want to run kids in to keep it pleasant anyway. Not to be picky but a constant question of mine is always who serviced it(nothing wrong with owner service,more a time of service question) and when was last water pump impeller change,as well as tune up and lower unit lube change. Wanting to prevent problems by having service done before being out with family.So far it seems current owner aware of its needs, example, work on trailer.


----------



## haute (Aug 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326658#p326658 said:


> WaterWaif » 19 Aug 2013, 18:13[/url]"]Plan is still to check it out with 6 ft. four inch friend? 20 h.p. should push you two fine though no skiing. :roll: Then if it runs good you have a starter boat! Lots to be said about simple interiors at wash down time, and being able to bump a rock with out swearing. #-o


Yep, going to check it out with my bud who's a rather large guy, but very well-versed in boats.



> A flat floor on a third would give kids a place to crash but not a required mod...


Was thinking this myself about any boat I buy...



> My worth a cup of coffee opinion is 14 foot will suffice in fair weather and short waves ,all we,d want to run kids in to keep it pleasant anyway.


Exactly. My kids are the real reason for the boat purchase anyways. We had a lot of fun fishing as a family this summer, and I'd like to continue the tradition.



> Not to be picky but a constant question of mine is always who serviced it(nothing wrong with owner service,more a time of service question) and when was* last water pump impeller change,as well as tune up and lower unit lube change*. Wanting to prevent problems by having service done before being out with family.So far it seems current owner aware of its needs, example, work on trailer.



These are things I will be asking, for sure.


----------



## haute (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, I went to see that boat today.

Trailer was a 9/10, boat was 5 or 6/10 - it had a couple of hull patches he neglected to tell me about along with some extra wear, and the engine was... well...

130psi in both cylinders, which was good, but the carb needed a rebuild. He was only willing to come down $100 (the cost of a carb kit).


So... I walked, in spite of the price.


My wife and I discussed it in great detail tonight, and we agreed that if we double our price range, and hold off until next year, we can get a much newer boat, and have one to start with that will be a "long term solution".

So, we started a "boat jar" which now has about $300 in it... 

I will report back when I find something else.


In the mean time, I wanted to thank each of you for taking your time to help me out - much appreciated!


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 26, 2013)

Good job having the ability to walk away. I am getting better at doing that, but still fall victim now and again.

At least you'll get something you want when the time comes.


----------



## WaterWaif (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey you checked it out! Great.
Took a very long time for me to buy a second boat,the luxury of not having to helped.The years of shopping were an education.It got to where even my daughter knew the routine when stopping to look a boat over.
Check transom and corners first,then keel,then hull, and onward.
Congrats on having spouse involved and keep looking.No rush, it will happen, and best wishes to you and your family boating!.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep, don't sweat it. Most folks take 3 attempts to find the hull that fits them.

I bet there's 50 tin boats within 30 miles of me for sale right now. Probably at least 300 within 60 miles. Bad economy makes fall even harder on tin boat owners, lots of dreams for sale. I spent the weekend with my dad working on his 28' Chris Craft Catalina and we were big boat shopping coming back from the Chesapeake and there were literally thousands of hulls on the hard and hundreds of slips open in the marina's. Dad wants something with a diesel around 34' long to retire into, the 350 Chevy is too hard on fuel at $20/hr to run 12 knots speed...


----------



## haute (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

Well, after nearly a year and 6 weeks ahead of our big fishing trip, I have a hull! (no motor yet though)


















I'm not sure what year, but I think its around a '05-'06. It's really clean, and only one minor little ding on the bottom. The owner is primarily a fly fisherman, and wants something around 10' long he can actually put on his back.

This is nice in that its a car topper; I have a 4Runner with no trailer, so I need something < 165lbs to go onto my roof.

There are no 15hp motors on C'sL right now with a short shaft, but lots of 9.9 options in both 2 and 4 stroke. There are two Yamaha 9.9's (4 strokes) that I'm going to look at early this week, but I'm not really that keen on a 4 stroke (weight, lay down on one side, less grunt).

There are a myriad of Johnson, Evinrude, Mercury, Tohatsu, Nissan, Suzuki engines though, but its so tough to know what Make/Model/Year are worth looking at.

If I find anything, I will report back.

If you're reading this... thanks!


----------



## satx78247 (Jun 9, 2014)

haute; All,

The people who know me here can IGNORE this post, as it will be a repeat of advice to several "first timers": 
1. A 14 foot boat is CROWDED & possibly DANGEROUS, with 2 adults & 2 kids.
2. Do some SERIOUS "looking around" you town & on craigslist until you find an older 16 foot VEE-bottom by any of the QUALITY builders, ignoring the YEAR that it was built. - CONDITION is EVERYTHING, when buying an older boat, regardless of type.
(My "new to me" and "heavy-duty" LONE STAR KING COMMANDER,VEE-bottom 16 footer, was built in 1960 and it was GIVEN to me, by a fellow that had "a few too many boats". = There are LOTS of older VEE-bottom open fisherman out there for the cost of its weight in SCRAP aluminum.)
3. Buy yourself a copy of CHEAP OUTBOARDS: MAKING AND OLD MOTOR RUN FOREVER by Max Wawrzyniak and read it "cover to cover" and then acquire yourself a 12-25HP Evinrude, Gale or Johnson of the 1957-70 era, that's in GOOD shape for 50-150.oo, then follow Max's advice doing some simple/routine maintenance/"light repairs" on the motor.
(You need NOT be a "mechanic" to do maintenance & simple repairs on an old OMC outboard, as they are over-engineered, tough, simple mechanically and seem to run forever, with easy to do maintenance.)
4. Wawrzyniak's book is frequently discounted on amazon.com & other "used book sites" AND many public libraries have a copy as well. = It's easy to find & a classic book, for those of us who are "UNFINANCIAL".
(Being a "cheapskate", I got my first copy for 5 bucks at a local thrift shop.)

Note: When I finish with cleaning-up/repainting my LONE STAR 16 foot with 1958 Johnson 18HP electric-start motor (that I bought CHEAP at an estate sale) & repairing/repainting the trailer, I will likely have LESS than 500.oo cash in the boat/motor/trailer. ======> Pardon me for pointing out the obvious, but that's CHEAP fishing/boat-riding!

just my OPINIONS, satx


----------



## Kismet (Jun 9, 2014)

Haute?

You did good. 

Very clean!

Older jonnyrude, with the clean up satx talks about will be a dream for you. Watch motor weight; My 5.5. Evinrude is about 50lbs, my 10 hp Johnson about 75lbs. The 10 Evinrude I was asked to try out on my 14ft Alumacraft model A (@ 130lbs) had me looking at the middle seat when I cranked it--but I was alone in the boat and gas and my heavy butt were in the back.

Happy trails. 

=D> =D>


----------



## satx78247 (Jun 9, 2014)

Kismet; haute,

Btw, my FDE12 Johnson 18HP ES outboard weighs exactly 83.5 pounds (the 15HP Johnny weighs about the same) & any similar 12-15 horse Johnnyrude, properly "trimmed-out", will send your 14ft LOWE across the lake at "an acceptable rate" & with ONE adult aboard it will "go like a streak".

NOTE: IF it was my boat, I'd look for/buy a 15HP GALE Model 15DL15B, as that OB has "certain improvements" that the Johnson & Evinrude did NOT have in 1963.
or 
the Sea King Model GG-18802A 
(That's the Montgomery Ward "clone" of the 15DL15B, except for NAME/COLOR.)

The GALE & SEA KING "often sell for" about 1/2 to 2/3 of the "usual price" for a Johnson/Evinrude, in the same condition, as "collectors" often see the GALE & SEA KING as "off-brand stuff".

To "haute": You may find that locating your 6-gallon gas tank FORWARD of the middle seat will make your boat "trim out & plane" BETTER, regardless of other issues. = That just takes a LONGER piece of gas-line from tank to OB.

just my opinion, satx


----------



## haute (Jun 13, 2014)

Found a motor!

1990 Evinrude 15hp.

Runs great, although I think it may need a new impeller (the peeing was a little weaker than I would have liked). Compression was identical in both cylinders (with my low-end compression tester). It had been sitting for some time, and wouldnt start, but poured a *tiny*, *tiny* bit of gas into the carb and BAM! First pull it started right up. Ran smooth, went from F -> N -> R -> N -> F with no issues at all. Kill swtich worked great, and the engine started up first pull after a few kills in a row.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 13, 2014)

Very Nice, indeed !!!

Clean, perfect size for your hull, and if you just do simple maintenance, will last just about forever. 

You're putting together a very classy rig, Haute. 

Your patience has paid off.

Nice work. Keep taking pictures and posting...some of us need vicarious tin projects.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Johnny (Jun 13, 2014)

> With 2 kids you need some room. With a little one you need a dry spot on the floor and some *disposable* army men or Hot Wheels cars and a blanket.



FYI - "disposable" means _SACRIFICIAL_ !! LOL
kids like to see if their toys (and shoes) will float - some do, some don't.

if you have expensive eyeware, the neck strap is a MUST to prevent losing your glasses overboard.



loads of FUN can come only with loads of SAFETY !!!!


----------



## haute (Jun 17, 2014)

The 90 psi on the compression test was bugging me...

So I thought the compression was testing a little low.

I unscrewed the long adapter at the end of my compression gauge, and just tried the short, stubby thread, which actually got the o-ring down to the seal, and tried again.

*120 psi*, both cylinders.

Much, much better... 


Once I start piecing this together (should be next weekend), I'll start a build thread...


----------

